

Crowdfunding Pinto - ajaymehta
http://blogs.perl.org/users/brian_d_foy/2013/04/crowd-funding-pinto.html

======
marek12886
Most open source projects do not require $100K to get completed nor hundreds
of developers working on it at the same time.

This is a great example of small scale open source initiative.

~~~
jjb123
Great example, indeed. We've been seeing a few pop up recently, and with a lot
of our team coming from Rackspace/OpenStack, it's been fun to see the
application used like this :)

Although YC advocates talking to users, few founders use HN to talk to
users/potential users - so I'd love to use this opportunity to get feedback on
the viability of crowdfunding for smaller open source projects on a platform
like Crowdtilt... Is it worth exploring features for (a 'tilt'or bounty once
the community feels it's been completed sufficiently, etc)?

------
ironcamel
Using Perl to crowdfund Perl, I love it. Crowdtilt is built with Perl, as is
stated on their site's footer, "Powered by Perl Dancer" -
[https://www.crowdtilt.com/campaigns/specify-module-
version-r...](https://www.crowdtilt.com/campaigns/specify-module-version-
ranges-in-pint)

------
eberfreitas
Fun fact and off topic: "pinto" in portuguese means something like "cock" (in
reference to the male sex organ) but is also a very common surname in Brazil,
which may cause funny situations (or not).

------
melling
Perl seems to have gotten left behind as a language. The entire lost decade of
Perl 6 is crazy. Sure, Perl can say that it has more modules and it might be a
little better as a glue language, but for me I think it's time to adopt Ruby
or Python. Except, of course, for when perl -ane '...' is needed in a pinch.
:-)

Seriously, developers are dividing their efforts three different ways with
three different scripting languages. It's probably better for everyone to
learn Ruby and Python rather than have a third.

~~~
PommeDeTerre
While all three are scripting languages, and they do have some similarities,
there are absolutely huge differences between their respective communities.
It's critical not to ignore these differences.

Python developers are generally more focused on building maintainable, robust,
and reliable software. Being somewhat conservative, they usually don't buy
into the latest fads or unnecessary hype. This leads to pragmatic software,
without hype and without drama.

Ruby developers are often more willing to experiment, even if this means
trading away quality and the long-term maintainability of their code. They
tend to be more community-oriented, and far more emotional than other
developers. While this leads to a vibrant community, it is often rife with
harmful drama and some fixation on certain idolized individuals.

Perl developers often care more about short-term efficiency. Many of them
aren't really interested in developing software itself; they just need custom
software to ease some system administration task, or to process some data.
While the community is vibrant, it tends to be more mature than the Ruby
community, yet somewhat more conservative than even the Python community.

While these don't hold true for every individual programmer of each of those
languages, they are true in general. As a whole, understanding these communal
traits makes it more obvious why each of those scripting languages is how it
is, and what they can best be used for.

~~~
olebrown
I love this. I would like to hear your synopsis of the JavaScript/nodejs
community as one of these characters.

